# Ducolax Stool Softener?



## 17015 (Jul 6, 2005)

Can people share their experiences with Ducolax Stool Softener (not laxative)? I just bought some today and was wondering how well it works with IBS-C? I'm about to run out of my Zelnorm and am afraid of going back to my old symtoms (gas, pain, bloating, constipation). Can anyone share their experiences, good and bad? Thank you!


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

All I can recommend is that you should try the smallest dose first. Ive taken the laxative, and if its anything like it......... I was C for 9 days(odd since I am a D person), and 2 tabs had me going all day, and you can take more! Who would want to?


----------



## 17015 (Jul 6, 2005)

tltrull said:


> All I can recommend is that you should try the smallest dose first. Ive taken the laxative, and if its anything like it......... I was C for 9 days(odd since I am a D person), and 2 tabs had me going all day, and you can take more! Who would want to?


Thanks, I'm actually wondering what the Stool Softener is like though. I wouldn't take a laxative unless I was desparate, I've had bad experience with them!


----------



## kjs8 (Jun 27, 2007)

Oops I originally wrote about the dulcolax laxatives, but now I realised you are talking about stool softeners. I haven't taken the dulcolax brand ones, but they were generic brand which I think are the same. They helped me at first, but after awhile it didn't really make a difference. It basically just makes your bowels have more water so its easier to go. I don't think they are too dangerous, but I would read the labels just to make sure first. From my experience, after a few weeks I could no longer use them they didn't really help me anymore.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Colace help trapped gas.







Don't know about Dulcolax stools softener brand.


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

I've taken Dulcolax stool softeners. Initially they can take up to a couple days to start working. I found that it worked at first and then quit working after about a week. I now take Miralax and absolutely love it - would highly highly recommend it. Meagan


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

What's in Miralax - what are the ingredients?


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

polyethylene glycol


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Is any of this glycerin?


----------



## 19837 (Mar 27, 2006)

RAJ, regular memberJanetmitt,Miralax (Glycolax) is not glycerin. It is a polymer of ethylene glycol (polyethylene glycol)


----------



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

Which is better and easier.... stool softeners or miralax??? My stools ahve gotten hard recently from a med change and need some help. Taking 2 colace a day.. not a real help. Woudl the Miralax help more


----------



## 17015 (Jul 6, 2005)

megflyin said:


> I've taken Dulcolax stool softeners. Initially they can take up to a couple days to start working. I found that it worked at first and then quit working after about a week. I now take Miralax and absolutely love it - would highly highly recommend it. Meagan


Isn't Miralax a laxative though? I really don't want my body to become dependent on stimulant laxatives







. I have been taking Ducolax and haven't really noticed much improvement. I have rabbit like bm's here and there. Tuesday I did go pretty well though. Tuesdays and Fridays seem to be my bm day's, even when I was on Zelnorm I went even more on those days! I figured that happened on Fridays because it was the end of the work week and I could finally relax, so I was basically decompressing. I don't know about Tuesdays though! I guess 2 good bm's a week is better than nothing. I'm taking tons of fiber too (spread out throughout the day) and it doesnt seem to do anything. However, so far I haven't had the IBS-C side effects yet since stopping Zelnorm (gas, pain etc). I'm knocking on wood here because I really hope it doesn't come back!! But I am constipated


----------



## danny2liaw (Aug 7, 2007)

ginabfly said:


> Can people share their experiences with Ducolax Stool Softener (not laxative)? I just bought some today and was wondering how well it works with IBS-C? I'm about to run out of my Zelnorm and am afraid of going back to my old symtoms (gas, pain, bloating, constipation). Can anyone share their experiences, good and bad? Thank you!


I had a close friend who been taking ducolax 10years ago.At first it was 4 pills,it works & she happy. then later 4 pills don't work anymore,so she try 8 pills .Now,10 years later,she taking 18 pills for her to solve the constipation problem.She try a few times not taking it,but that won't solve her problem.I think you should seek other medicine or go see doctor abt it.


----------



## pinkcadillac (Aug 9, 2007)

ginabfly said:


> Can people share their experiences with Ducolax Stool Softener (not laxative)? I just bought some today and was wondering how well it works with IBS-C? I'm about to run out of my Zelnorm and am afraid of going back to my old symtoms (gas, pain, bloating, constipation). Can anyone share their experiences, good and bad? Thank you!


It can work but may take a few days. I have C not D. I am not sure why the person with D took it at all, but I am sure there is a reason. Since it is NOT the laxative you should be fine but it may be expensive. I also found that I had to take more than one. But ever since I got on flax seed oil capsules and magnesium citrate (always start these separately and slowly) I have few problems and got off the stool softeners that I was on for decades. Carol


----------

